# Overrated movies



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

DemonD said:


> What movies do you think are* overrated*?
> 
> For me it would be:
> 
> ...


I thought I could never utter these titles and that word together with internet denizens. Pretty much; Dark Knight was okay. I won't list it as overrated because people don't treat it as epic for its story-line as much as its thrills. It doesn't try to be what it isn't.


----------



## Nowhere Man (Apr 22, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> The books were better.


I agree that Schindler's list comes off wayyyy better in book form - it's a very dialogue-based story, meaning it's nearly impossible to make it all that interesting onscreen, so I can't really blame the director.

As for Fight Club, I've never read the book so I can't say. But if the themes are similar, I can't see myself liking it all that much. (But of course, these are just my opinions and nothing really objective; some people enjoy Fight Club's themes and some don't)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Nowhere Man said:


> I agree that Schindler's list comes off wayyyy better in book form - it's a very dialogue-based story, meaning it's nearly impossible to make it all that interesting onscreen, so I can't really blame the director.
> 
> As for Fight Club, I've never read the book so I can't say. But if the themes are similar, I can't see myself liking it all that much. (But of course, these are just my opinions and nothing really objective; some people enjoy Fight Club's themes and some don't)


Fight Club the book is more violent and raw, I liked it better than the movie, though I like the movie. I became familiar with it thanks to English Literature classes.


----------



## Nowhere Man (Apr 22, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> Fight Club the book is more violent and raw, I liked it better than the movie, though I like the movie. I became familiar with it thanks to English Literature classes.


You must have gone to a cooler school/university than me - we weren't even allowed to read Catcher in the Rye.


----------



## ITeachYo (Jun 16, 2013)

The Master, Babel...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Nowhere Man said:


> You must have gone to a cooler school/university than me - we weren't even allowed to read Catcher in the Rye.


I just happened to have a really cool teacher.


----------



## Shabby (Feb 14, 2013)

Hangover. the movie that needs to die.


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

Die Hard and its apt title depicting precisely what happens to me when I am dragged into a theater to watch it.


----------



## INSANiTY (Dec 16, 2011)

Remember the Titans


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

The 2 movies that come to mind for me are Napoleon Dynamite and the live action Grinch movie. Both were terrible and not at all funny.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Scary Movie.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Meet Joe Black. 
It was a fine film, but the ending just dragged for me. If they'd made it shorter at the end it would've been really good.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> Scary Movie.


BLASPHEMY!!:angry:

Scary Movie is one of the greatest works produced in history!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

DemonD said:


> BLASPHEMY!!:angry:
> 
> Scary Movie is one of the greatest works produced in history!


Am I supposed to take this a irony or seriously and say that is not the worse movie in the world and is just overrated because it's not the funniest thing ever done?


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> Am I supposed to take this a irony or seriously and say that is not the worse movie in the world and is just overrated because it's not the funniest thing ever done?


I actually do love Scary Movie...


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

DemonD said:


> BLASPHEMY!!:angry:
> Scary Movie is one of the greatest works produced in history!


Overrated.

I mean, it's certainly not better than Mad Magazine.



Jebediah said:


> Where do you live? The moon? :tongue:


I'd like to say Moon was overrated, except that barely anyone has seen it.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

runnerveran said:


> I'm not even sure what 'clap' you're referring to. I'm guessing it was at the end of the movie a bit after Candy was killed and the manor destroyed? It's certainly not a part of the film that was etched in _my_ memory (in a positive or negative light). Maybe you're just nitpicking.


I have to say, I don't have nearly the negative reaction to Tarantino showing up in his own movies as I do to Shyamalan. Both are equally average actors, but since Tarantino's movies are usually playing around / a bit zany to begin with, it's not as huge a deal as it is when Shyamalan inserts himself into his own dramas as important secondary characters and ends up distracting/derailing from the moment due to his lack of ability.



> Part of the reason I _love _Tarantino's films is the dialogue between the characters that often acts to build suspension. In _Inglorious Bastards, _the dinner scene between Shosanna and Hans Landa had my heart beating as if I was watching a horror movies. I also love the easter eggs that he lays throughout his films that you don't notice until a second watch through. It was rather fitting that Dr. King Schultz, _a dentist_, was the one to kill _Calvin Candie_. I find the decision to name Calvin as such as more clever, than corny.


Yeah, there's lots of cute Easter Eggs in Tarantino's stuff, and his dialogue (simply) is fun. It's just... fun. Even the potentially boring scenes (like Elle Driver handing off a million bucks to Budd in KB2) are fun to listen to. It's why actors enjoy being in his movies, they're just fun to be in.

Tarantino tends to be too much the critic darling, but it's not that he hasn't earned some attention and interest.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

DemonD said:


> I actually do love Scary Movie...


But it's overrated. I like it, it's an okay movie, but it's not an impressive comedy. I've seen better from anime.


----------



## nowhere_man (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been watching a good many older movies of late so my answers will reflect that and I am sure there are people that will want to burn me at the stake for saying it to...

1.The Maltese Falcon- This one just never grabbed me and I simply LOVE film noir! Bogarts character will I just plain dislike him and not in a good way.Story was also very awkwardly paced imho.
2.Vertigo-I have heard many say this is Hitchcock's finest and I simply cannot believe it!!! Jimmy Stewart is creepy with how he acts towards Kim Novak in a way that just doesn't work with me, falls in love with her in about 10 seconds, her death scene at the end is just........well odd did she fall,was she pushed, did she jump? They just cut to the nun going "oh my!" its so..........awkward.I would much rather watch North by Northwest, Strangers on a Train,Psycho,ext.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Juno


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

opeth98 said:


> Possibly. She's one of those people where I have nooo idea what the hell her type is. INFJ? ISFP? She's really hard to type. Though, saying that, it's not exactly like I know a lot about typing
> Sounds interesting. I may add that to my to-read list. It sounds pretty true~


It is called *365 Days/365 Plays

*


> It's so cheesy! If you do watch it, spoiler alert: His head's in the game but his heart's in the song.
> 
> Me too. I might just do it for the lulz. Make sure I get a huge crowd.


*
*
Do it flash mob style!


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

opeth98 said:


> Wow, poor you. If my teenage friends whose theatrical knowledge barely extends past 'Greece' give me death glares when I point out the flaws in that film, I can't imagine what it'd be like for you if *they* found out.
> 
> also, it's absolutely ridiculous that that film won over Saving Private Ryan.


I need to "third" that whole bit. I didn't much like the "current day" bookends of SPR, but the rest of that movie was just one of the best things I've seen in all the movies I've seen. It still resonates for me today and the whole storming of the beach in Normandy was just harrowing.

I found out later that Matt Damon made up that whole joke about this brothers in the barn. Just too much.

EDIT: Sorry, browser crashed for awhile, but also agree with comments about Ellen Burstyn. What an actor.

Saw Grease in a high-school production. Boy, was I bored... kind of a disappointment, and it wasn't the amateur nature, the music and story was just... boring.

HSM? Lol... saw that, plus a local school version. I can see it's appeal to the 10-12 year old crowd, and I was kinda touched when Troy came out to support Gabriella in her moment of need, but yes -- there was actually a song about basketballs!


----------



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

Anything with Super Heroes or Zombies. Anything that appeals to the masses.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

JamesSteal said:


> Anything with Super Heroes or Zombies. Anything that appeals to the masses.


So...you're a hipster?


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Excalibur. I know it's from 1981, and I was watching it with friends while slightly drunk, but I was dying of laughter while watching it.

Look at those shiny armors! xD










Another movie I was surprised to see wasn't a parody, let alone nominated for an Oscar, is Starship Troopers. Heinlein would cringe if he saw what they did with his novel.

And almost all of the movies based on Marvel Comics and many of the new movies you've already mentioned, like The Hunger Games or The Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> I need to "third" that whole bit. I didn't much like the "current day" bookends of SPR, but the rest of that movie was just one of the best things I've seen in all the movies I've seen. It still resonates for me today and the whole storming of the beach in Normandy was just harrowing.
> 
> I found out later that Matt Damon made up that whole joke about this brothers in the barn. Just too much.
> 
> ...


We watched SPR in double English last year. I think 70% of the class were crying and the other 30% were struggling to hold back tears (me included!) unforgettable film. 

Speaking of films we watched in class, we also watched HSM then! We all ended up begrudgingly liking it, to be honest. Just for the pure cheesiness of it :') 

Haha, I watched Grease with my mum because it's a "classic" and it was kinda boring  I did like the song "You're The One That I Want" and John Travolta's hip-wiggling and general strut. Not much else, though.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

opeth98 said:


> We watched SPR in double English last year. I think 70% of the class were crying and the other 30% were struggling to hold back tears (me included!) unforgettable film.


I just watched it again last night, inspired by the brief conversation here, and it's still always as good as I remember. It allows for the ambiguity of morality occurring during war and tries not to glorify/villainize a side, although it's obviously from the Allied perspective.

It's also got an amazing number of some of the best character actors in our current generation, with cameos even from people who are now stars like Bryan Cranston and Paul Giamatti but weren't as widely known at the time. 



> Haha, I watched Grease with my mum because it's a "classic" and it was kinda boring  I did like the song "You're The One That I Want" and John Travolta's hip-wiggling and general strut. Not much else, though.


Yeah, narratively it just doesn't seem to go anywhere. I very much enjoyed Wicked when I saw it. I've have to also get out some old musicals to watch, from the Rodgers/Hammerstein era.


----------



## Shabby (Feb 14, 2013)

To my great disappointment: 

Man of Steel


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Shabby said:


> To my great disappointment:
> 
> Man of Steel


Me too, man.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> I just watched it again last night, inspired by the brief conversation here, and it's still always as good as I remember. It allows for the ambiguity of morality occurring during war and tries not to glorify/villainize a side, although it's obviously from the Allied perspective.


I definitely need to give it another watch. Something as good as that deserves multiple viewings. Besides, I was only thirteen when I watched it. I think, if I watched it now, I'd understand its motives better, even if only a little. But I definitely picked up on how it wasn't a "fuck yeah America!" movie, unlike so many others of its kind. 





Jennywocky said:


> It's also got an amazing number of some of the best character actors in our current generation, with cameos even from people who are now stars like Bryan Cranston and Paul Giamatti but weren't as widely known at the time.


Bryan Cranston?! I did not know that. 





Jennywocky said:


> Yeah, narratively it just doesn't seem to go anywhere. I very much enjoyed Wicked when I saw it. I've have to also get out some old musicals to watch, from the Rodgers/Hammerstein era.


I know, right? It had seemingly no direction, apart from the fact they both change at the end to suit each other (?) then fly off in their car (?) it's a questionable musical. 

That's made me think: I haven't exactly had a good experience with musicals so far. Any must sees?


----------



## Shabby (Feb 14, 2013)

Actually, here is my top 10 overrated movies list: 

1. The Hangover 1,2,3 (and any others that may come in it's spirit)
2. The 40 Year Old Virgin (2005)
3. The Passion of the Christ (2004)
4. Shutter Island (2010)
5. Requiem for a Dream (2000)
6. Crash (2004) 
7. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (2008)
8. Phone Booth (2002)
9. Burn After Reading (2008)
10. Hard Candy (2005)


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

opeth98 said:


> Bryan Cranston?! I did not know that.


Yes he has more hair (even if buzzed short) -- he's the one-armed officer back in the US that goes into see George Marshall.

Oh, and (I just realized this last night!) Nathan Fillion (Captain Hammer and the guy from Firefly) plays the "wrong" James Ryan, the one from Minnesota, early in the movie. Apparently he was only in his 20's and looks like he hadn't filled out yet.




> That's made me think: I haven't exactly had a good experience with musicals so far. Any must sees?


Oh dear. I've barely seen any in the actual theater. I saw Wicked a few years ago, and that was definitely worth the trip to NYC, but it was $150 for seats. I'd really like to see the Book of Mormon. It kind of depends on taste. Based on seeing Les Mis movies, I'd go see it on stage. Some people really like The Phantom of the Opera and the Disney-based musicals. Rent has a lot of buzz still, but I've never seen any of it.

If you're old school, a lot of the musicals from the earlier era (West Side Story and the Rodgers/Hammerstein musical) are readily available. I still really like the Sound of Music, I just think it's a funny movie even if at times it does feel scripted (rather than organic) similar to the movie A Few Good Men.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

My favorite (maybe bad word to use?) overrated movies are Citizen Kane and Gone With the Wind. I mean, the book was good but I couldn't stand Vivien Leigh as Scarlett. And anything with Sir Lawrence Olivier is just not my cuppa.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Ellis Bell said:


> My favorite (maybe bad word to use?) overrated movies are Citizen Kane


That movie is so overrated. When I saw it my teacher was making a huge hype about it and when I saw it it was just that. Turns out I had seen that story all thanks to Scrooge McDuck.


----------



## Choptop (Nov 20, 2010)

In-fucking-ception.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Choptop said:


> In-fucking-ception.


That's actually pretty good the first time. Avatar, though, might be the most overrated all-time.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Shabby said:


> Actually, here is my top 10 overrated movies list:
> 
> 1. The Hangover 1,2,3 (and any others that may come in it's spirit)
> 2. The 40 Year Old Virgin (2005)
> ...


Was Hard Candy really hyped though? Can something be overrated without being hyped?


----------



## Shabby (Feb 14, 2013)

unctuousbutler said:


> Was Hard Candy really hyped though? Can something be overrated without being hyped?


Unlike some other films on this list, it may have not had a huge hype around it but it was definitely overrated. Just the fact that it was showing in cinemas worldwide makes it 'hyped' in some sense of the word. Overrated and a horrible waste of time.


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

paperbrain said:


> [...]Crash (that piece of crap that won the Oscar a few years back), [...]Gladiator (although Joaquin Phoenix is excellent in it) [...] Shakespeare in Love


my like is for those three parts of your long rant. Especially the shallow, one-dimensional piece of trash that robbed four other good movies in 2005



Ellis Bell said:


> My favorite (maybe bad word to use?) overrated movies are Citizen Kane and Gone With the Wind. I mean, the book was good but I couldn't stand Vivien Leigh as Scarlett. And anything with Sir Lawrence Olivier is just not my cuppa.



You didn't like the character? Or you didn't think Vivien Leigh gave a good performance as Scarlett?


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

It seems like that in this thread the word "overrated" is being used to mean "I didn't like it/it bored me." Like for example I think you can not like something, and still be able to concede it's technically in innovative or important.

On that note, it's fine if you don't like Kane, but I think it's hard to deny that it was an innovative film. I think there are these pre-conceived notions about Kane because of all the "best movie ever" hype. If you separate yourself from that and approach it as a film, I would argue it's a well crafted, well acted, film that's both dramatic and very often funny at times. It's innovative especially for it's extensive use of deep-focus shots, and interesting (to me) for it's use of interesting shot angles, lighting, makeup to name a few

Again, I get it . It's one of those films either you get it & love it or you don't. I guess, as someone who really loves it, it's hard for me to understand how someone couldn't haha. It took me a couple of viewings, and a bit of background reading , but I started noticing things each time I watched the film that I didn't before. Plus the story behind it's making, or rather the battle over whether it would see the light of day makes it all the more interesting to me.

the man who the film is largely about, media mogul, William Randolph Hearst, tried very very hard to have the movie squashed, because it portrayed him and his wife in a not very flattering manner. If Hearst had his way it would have never seen the light of day. In fact it kinda got buried for ten or so years until it resurfaced again in the 50s & 60s when it really started to get noticed and appreciated.


Another interesting tidbit, after Kane, (a movie that a 20 something year old Welles came to Hollywood and was given complete control over) Welles never got complete control over his films again..starting with his next one, "The Magnificent Ambersons"


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

Jebediah said:


> You could thank us just so you can un-thank us. :laughing:


Has already been done.....
.....or has it?

Have you seen Pulp Fiction more than once? I remember the first time I watched it, I didn't get the hype. I think on my third time watching it, I realized how much of a masterpiece it REALLY is.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

Jebediah said:


> Don't forget Tarantino's trademark 10 minute conversations that have absolutely nothing to do with the story and advance the plot in no way.


Tarantino apparently thinks that anything he writes is amazing, simply because he wrote it, and obviously expects the audience to agree. 



Anyway, are we all clear on what the term "overrated" means? I saw a few items on some people's lists that don't really qualify to me, since critical consensus is generally against them anyway. I was under the impression that for something to be _overrated_, it has to be a movie that has received general critical and/or word-of-mouth acclaim, yet that you personally found disappointing. 

I'll post my potentially unpopular opinions here. Mind you, I don't think most of the following are actually _bad _(with the exception of Hocus Pocus and Friday the 13th), just that I think they're all overrated as hell:

_Gladiator_: Shoddy visual effects and camerawork, shallow characters and motivations, but good acting.

_Contact_: When is a story _not_ about what the title tells us it will be about? 

_Blade Runner_: Visually, this movie is a masterpiece, but as an exercise in story-telling it's dull, slow-moving, and dramatically lacking.

_Thelma & Louise_: A little overwrought and self-important for me.

_Fatal Attraction_: It starts off well, but then descends into a disappointing monster movie, with Glenn Close as the monster. They should have kept the original ending.

_Brazil_: Not much more than a whimsical version of _1984_, with an ending that is supposed to be bittersweet, but which I just found to be nihilistic instead.

_Close Encounters of the Third Kind_: Long, boring, and idiotic.

_Scream_: A self-aware slasher movie, but that's all it is. It did not re-invent the genre, and certainly doesn't belong at number 10 on the list of the top horror films. 

_Halloween_: Elemental and somewhat dull, with the exception of a few decent scares.

_Friday the 13th_: Nothing more than a crappy rip-off of the above.

_Reservoir Dogs_: Turgid and over-written. The second half especially is a let-down.

_The Ring_: An utterly ridiculous and lugubrious horror movie. 

_The Matrix_: Not a bad movie by itself, though it sold out by it's third act. It created the modern special effects thriller which plays out more like a video game than a movie with real human beings. It paved the way for the likes of _Sucker Punch_, _The Mummy Returns_, the _Star Wars_ prequels, and every bad comic book adaptation in the last 15 years. 

_Batman_ (1989): Michael Keaton's interpretation of the character is compelling, and visual world of this movie is terrific, yet there's hardly anything of interest happening on the screen.

_Edward Scissorhands_: A typically shallow exercise of style over substance that we've come to expect from this director.

_Suspiria_: Boring, ludicrous, and confusingly edited.

_Hocus Pocus_: How the hell did this become a cult classic?

_2001: A Space Odyssey_: A visual masterpiece, once again, but a failure of storytelling.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking for inspiration on the IMDB top 250.

The Dark Knight
Lord of the Rings (all three)
Inception
All Star Wars films except The Empire Strikes Back (which is probably still overrated, but less so)
Casablanca
Vertigo (I probably need to revisit this because I thought it sucked to an extent that shouldn't be possible, considering how acclaimed it is)
Rashomon (Kurosawa in general, but this one in particular)
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (this sucked majorly)

I could name more but those ones stood out for me in particular.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Uncouth Angel said:


> _Blade Runner_: Visually, this movie is a masterpiece, but as an exercise in story-telling it's dull, slow-moving, and dramatically lacking.


I only saw it recently and I was really looking forward to it. Visually it was great but I could barely stay awake during it.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

SharpestNiFe said:


> Has already been done.....
> .....or has it?
> 
> Have you seen Pulp Fiction more than once? I remember the first time I watched it, I didn't get the hype. I think on my third time watching it, I realized how much of a masterpiece it REALLY is.


I can't multi-quote for some reason. Before I finally watched the whole thing in full I had seen many pieces of it over the years. I watched the entire thing a few years ago expecting it to be brilliant because everyone had said so. I was very disappointed. Out of all the Tarantino movies I've seen Kill Bill 1 is the only one I could watch again and enjoy.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

Jebediah said:


> I can't multi-quote for some reason. Before I finally watched the whole thing in full I had seen many pieces of it over the years. I watched the entire thing a few years ago expecting it to be brilliant because everyone had said so. I was very disappointed. Out of all the Tarantino movies I've seen Kill Bill 1 is the only one I could watch again and enjoy.


I'm assuming you haven't seen the masterpiece that is Reservoir Dogs. May be even better than Pulp Fiction (you didn't hear that from me).

It also took a couple of screenings, but I LOVED Inglorious Basterds as well. It was hilarious and Christoph Waltz is nothing short of brilliant in it.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

SharpestNiFe said:


> I'm assuming you haven't seen the masterpiece that is Reservoir Dogs. May be even better than Pulp Fiction (you didn't hear that from me).
> 
> It also took a couple of screenings, but I LOVED Inglorious Basterds as well. It was hilarious and Christoph Waltz is nothing short of brilliant in it.


I have seen Reservoir Dogs, yes. Didn't really enjoy it but I think it's better than Pulp Fiction. I could probably sit through it again.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

SharpestNiFe said:


> I'm assuming you haven't seen the masterpiece that is Reservoir Dogs. May be even better than Pulp Fiction (you didn't hear that from me).
> 
> It also took a couple of screenings, but I LOVED Inglorious Basterds as well. It was hilarious and Christoph Waltz is nothing short of brilliant in it.


Inglorious is his best movie.

The end.


----------



## MBTI.ENFP (Mar 29, 2014)

SharpestNiFe said:


> I'm assuming you haven't seen the masterpiece that is Reservoir Dogs. May be even better than Pulp Fiction (you didn't hear that from me).
> 
> It also took a couple of screenings, but I LOVED Inglorious Basterds as well. It was hilarious and Christoph Waltz is nothing short of brilliant in it.


I'm a HUGE Tarantino fan. I love Reservoir Dogs; it's definitely in my top 5.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Titanic, insidious


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

Jebediah said:


> We're best friends now.


And we are enemies. Pulp Fiction was the single greatest film of the 90s and that's saying ALOT.


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

SharpestNiFe said:


> @_Jebediah_ @_Promethea_
> I wish I could dis-Thank posts
> 
> @_theft23_
> ...


To be fair, both are superior to any other movies on my list. And I agree with you about GWH. Same problem I had with it.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Tarantino is over-rated.


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

DemonD said:


> Tarantino is over-rated.


To an extent. Hit and miss to the extreme. I love Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction, Jackie Brown, and Django Unchained passionately but the rest are mediocre at best especially those garbage Kill Bill movies.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Fricking Avengers. Paranormal Activity, what even was that? 2 hours of my life wasted, that's what. :laughing:


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

theft23 said:


> And we are enemies. Pulp Fiction was the single greatest film of the 90s and that's saying ALOT.


Single greatest film of the 90's huh? Two words: Toy Story. :tongue:


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

12 years a slave
Gravity
Inception
Avatar


----------



## MBTI.ENFP (Mar 29, 2014)

SharpestNiFe said:


> Has already been done.....
> .....or has it?
> 
> Have you seen Pulp Fiction more than once? I remember the first time I watched it, I didn't get the hype. I think on my third time watching it, I realized how much of a masterpiece it REALLY is.


What made you change your mind about Pulp Fiction? Anything in particular? The genius was apparent to me IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Apparently, I live under a rock because I haven't seen more than half of those movies. 

Now back to topic, I don't know if it deserves to be called overrated, but Frozen got hype it shouldn't.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

DemonD said:


> Tarantino is over-rated.


Of course, but better him than Guillermo del Toro.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Inception.

First of all, the characters are dull and hard to relate to. The only interesting character dynamic IMO was DiCaprio and his wife. There isn't a clear protagonist either... I mean, the group of people we're seemingly supposed to root for are technically a bunch of opportunistic criminals, and not the charming kind either. And for that matter, there isn't a real antagonist either. Just a bunch of morally ambiguous people all acting out of self-interest.

Now this can work, since morality isn't always black and white, but at least make the characters interesting then. Make me care about their cause, even if it's a shady one. Put me in their shoes and convince me that this morally ambiguous thing needs to happen. But nope, nothing anyone did mattered to me in the slightest. I honestly didn't care whether they succeeded or failed at any point.

The plot is unnecessarily complex. It felt like it was trying to trick me into believing it was really deep, but ultimately it really wasn't very interesting. I mean, what was their mission again? IIRC it was implanting a thought so their client could sabotage/force a business deal or something? So some guy i don't care about makes a lot of money... Yeah, that's not interesting at all. Then there was DiCaprio trying to escape the espionage life, but i couldn't really root for him either. Sorry about the wife thing, but as far as the life style goes you should have made better choices, buddy.

Visually, it has a few great moments, but overall it was too conventional. For a movie that takes place almost entirely in a dream world, it could do with a lot more surrealism. The city curling up on itself was a good example, and there were some nice touches such as buildings in the background all being generic cookie-cutter replicas of eachother because they were in an area that didn't really matter to the dreamer, but TBH i find my own dreams a lot more strange and interesting.


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

-Star Wars movies. They don't hold up. Luke falls in love with his sister. Sorry not sorry neck beards. Also Rogue One was bullshit.
-War Dogs. Hack, wanna' be Goodfellas artless garbage from an uncreative, shitty director saved only by Jonah Hill's great performance; also every music choice in the film was the most obvious one it could have been
-Nightcrawler. Jake Gyllenhaal vanity project centering around a straw man argument against a certain political group, empty, vapid and poorly written 

I was a little salty when I wrote this and may have taken it out a bit lol, no hard feelings if you like any of these (albeit shitty) movies


----------



## easter (Dec 13, 2015)

Hunger Games. ugh.. nope, bye :spacecraft-1:


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

I kind of like the hunger games, but yeah there is so much better material out there with similar themes


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank god for this thread!

_There will be blood_ (2007)
This is _so_ overrated, overly long, overly boring, nothing happened. I just watched it like "When is this gonna end?".

_Somewhere_ (2010)
I didn't even care to watch this entirely. The plot was uninteresting, there wasn't much talking, which I wouldn't have minded if there just had _happened_ something, but no. There was an episode where a man was sitting still and doing nothing while the camera slowly got closer to the man's face, and this lasted approx. 5 minutes!

_Vertigo_ (1958)
The movie was kind of good, but still totally overrated. And Kim Novak can't act to save her life.. at least not in that movie.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

LoTR
Mean Girls
Marvel movies in general
Avatar
Polar Bear Express
White Chicks


----------



## Chamdar (Sep 25, 2016)

Star Wars
Frozen


----------



## CharS (Jan 19, 2017)

For me it's Avatar, I watched the movie after hearing a lot from my friends and at the end of the movies I was like, what the hell is there in this movie?


----------



## PalmKing214 (Dec 5, 2016)

Cephalonimbus said:


> Inception.
> 
> First of all, the characters are dull and hard to relate to. The only interesting character dynamic IMO was DiCaprio and his wife. There isn't a clear protagonist either... I mean, the group of people we're seemingly supposed to root for are technically a bunch of opportunistic criminals, and not the charming kind either. And for that matter, there isn't a real antagonist either. Just a bunch of morally ambiguous people all acting out of self-interest.
> 
> ...


Could not have said it better myself. I saw this movie in theaters with my family when it first came out and thought it was okay. Then suddenly everybody around was talking about what a cinematic genius Inception was and not just adults, people closer to my age too (I was twelve) were all raving about it and I thought, "I must have missed something." So I watched it again a couple of months later when it came out on DVD but again, I really just didn't get it. Of course, I was pretty young but I finally watched it a third time last year and realized why I never liked it and it was for all the reasons you mentioned above.


----------



## PalmKing214 (Dec 5, 2016)

While Grease is one of my personal favorites, I could totally understand if somebody thinks it's overrated. The plot is really nothing groundbreaking and I could see how some may find it boring. That being said, if I'm around a couple of musical snobs who start turning their noses up at it because it's "unintelligent" or "uncomplicated", I'm going to defend it to the death. Because 1) it's meant to be enjoyed, not pondered and 2) the writers worked really hard at making the music sound authentically 50's, drawing from lots of different songs and artists from the period. 

Also, I would hesitate to call Twilight overrated because after a couple years, it suddenly became cool to hate on Twilight. Now, that doesn't necessarily make it underrated but a lot of people have hopped onto the "I hate Twilight" bandwagon. 

Can't think of many right now that I believe are overrated but I'm sure I'll think of more later, until then:

Avatar, definitely
Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## Wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

Frozen. It is hands down the worst Disney movie in existence.

Most especially:
The Harry Potter movies (books too whilst we're at it). This entire franchise is garbage. An absolute steaming pile of horseshit. And yet somehow, _somehow_, it is considered a masterpiece by many, and enjoyable by the majority. Somehow, J.K.Rowling has crafted an entire, successful, empire on this franchise. Somehow, she is praised as a talented writer, when it is a story riddled with some of the most inconsistent themes, plotholes, bland-at-best-stupid-at-worst characters (save, like, two exceptions), mind-numbing plot conveniences, terrible world-building (seriously, it's garbage) and very blatant (almost juvenile) attempts at social commentary. It is legitimately one of the worst fictional verses in existence (movies and books both have these issues), and to the day I die I will never understand why people trip over each other in an attempt to prostrate themselves before the altar of Harry Potter.


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

The Notebook


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Ironman™. 

Spiderman™.

Batman™.

Avengers™.

Captain America™.

Suicide Squad.™

Any generic / repetitive, corny same ol' shat (superhero) movie. I _fall asleep_ any time I watch.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Catwalk said:


> Ironman™.
> 
> Spiderman™.
> 
> ...


Why waste your money? The only decent Superhero movies were The Incredibles, Guardians of the Galaxy ("I am Groot") and Deadpool. And that's because none of them took themselves seriously.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

The Hunger Games. Books too. I have the first book and tried watching the first movie several times, I could never get more than ten minutes into the movie before either fast forwarding or just dozing off. The book is ok, but there's just nothing going on in the movie, it is just so very very slow.

I also know I'm going to catch flack for this, but Deadpool. The games were hilarious and made me hopeful for the movie, but the casting for Deadpool was awful. That voice, I saw the sneak preview and decided I'm going to wait until it's on Netflix or Amazon Prime.


----------



## FromTheWorldUp (Aug 30, 2010)

"Insert random mainstream movie"


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

g_w said:


> Why waste your money?


I do not. I never go to the movies. They are either free; or not watched entirely (e.g., 2nd, 3rd's).



> The only decent Superhero movies were The Incredibles, Guardians of the Galaxy ("I am Groot") and Deadpool


All overrated except The Incredibles.™ Not impressed. Bad / obnoxious humor.

_________

I will also second Hunger Games™ [repetitive], Finding Dory™, Jungle Book™, Fantastic Beasts [repetitive], Tarzan™, Sausage Party™, Ant Man™, Mission Impossible™, Furious 7™, The Good Dinosaur™, (&) many more. 

_All terrible_. I stick to horrors. [All genres] into one. Horror is best. Then --> Non-fiction (&) fiction / sci-fi.

__________________

I may waste my money on this; however.


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

Numinosity said:


> Frozen. It is hands down the worst Disney movie in existence.


I haven't seen it, but I still feel this must be true simply because I find it highly unlikely that ANY movie could be as good as the hype that movie has received. Let it go people.


My list would be:
Jurassic Park (awful, just awful...essentially just a horror/slasher film complete with "ironic" death sequences)
The Matrix movies (ugh......the whole 'is reality real?' garbage; I use to ponder that sort of thing when I was like 7 years old. It's NOT insightful or philosophical, just dumb)
Even though I adore Disney films, I have to say most Disney movies, especially Monster's Inc (although Fantasia is probably one of the most UNDERrated movies I know)
X-Men movies
Forrest Gump (sorry, but overrated IMO)
The Silence of the Lambs (OMG HORRIBLE)

Honorable mentions:
Titanic (I don't think it really qualifies as "overrated" anymore because so many people say it's overrated)
Pretty Woman (was it ever really that hyped though?)
A Christmas Carol (I'm biased though because I don't like it :tongue
Wall-E (it was like two different movies that conflicted - this fun kooky kid's flick, and then an interesting, more serious take on environmental issues, I felt like it didn't mesh well)


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

FromTheWorldUp said:


> "Insert random mainstream movie"


Eeeedgy bro


----------



## swirlinglotus (Jan 19, 2017)

Nc0re said:


> LoTR trilogy
> Dark Knight Trilogy
> And the Star Wars movies


I love LOTR but I can see why some might not like it. I like The Dark Knight but not the other two in the trilogy and I think the first three Star Wars movies (particularly the first two) were good, although maybe overrated just because they were worshiped. 

Now my list:
All Harry Potter movies (I'm a HUGE HP fan but the movies were not great)
Frozen
Anything like Hunger Games or Twilight
Avatar (I'll admit the movie was beautiful in 3D but the story sucked)
The New Star Wars movie (don't kill me, Star Wars fans!)
Any superhero movie
The Notebook
American Hustle
Les Miserables 
Guardians Of The Galaxy (I had to try and force myself to enjoy it in the theater. After a couple of weeks, I gave up and admitted it sucked)
The Exorcist (this might be because I watched it after I knew everything about it so nothing took me by surprise. I can see why it would've been loved when it came out)
Brokeback Mountain
Passion Of The Christ (no sacrilege intended. I just don't like the movie)


----------

